# Forenbersicht > Surffotografie >  >  GoPro Fragen zur Gebrauchsanweisung

## Exocoetidae

Wenn man sich eine GoPro Kamera kauft, erhlt man zwar ein wunderschnes, kleines Spielzeug, welches sicherlich ganz prima Bilder abliefert. Doch leider erklrt die Gebrauchsanweisung nicht jede Anzeige des Displays.

Gibt es hier Leute, die in der Lage sind diese Lcke zu schlieen?

Folgende Anzeigen verstehe ich nicht.

1. Die erste Anzeige des Mens lautet on0 
Durch drcken des Auslser habe ich die Wahl zwischen on0 und onF. Was bedeutet der Unterschied?

2. Etwas spter kommt die Anzeige LF0, wo ich zu LFF wechseln knnte. Was bedeutet diese Anzeige?

3. Als Nchstes erscheint o50 oder nach Auswahl o5F Der Unterschied wre welcher?

Wenn jemand wei was die Anzeigen und Einstellungen bedeuten, dann wre vielleicht auch dem Support geholfen, der auf Nachfrage einen Link verschickt, wo ich leider keine Antwort auf genau diese 3 Punkte fand.
Kann sein, da ich einfach nur zu blde bin, aber ich habe es noch nie erlebt, da ein technisches Gert mit so einer sprlichen Gebrauchsanweisung ausgeliefert wird.

----------


## Redaktion

Welches Modell der GoPro hast du denn? Auf meiner GoPro True HD Hero erscheinen diese Einblendungen nicht. Sende den Support Link am besten auch mal mit.
Viele Gre
Jrgen/Red.

----------


## Exocoetidae

Es hat sich inzwische sehr freundlich geklrt. Es geht um eine 960.

Hier die Auflsung des Rtsels.


1. Frage: Die erste Anzeige des Mens lautet on0 
Durch drcken des Auslser habe ich die Wahl zwischen on0 und onF. 

Antwort: Sie knnen die Kamera damit so einstellen, dass sie direkt beim einschalten filmt oder Fotos macht.

2. Frage: Etwas spter kommt die Anzeige LF0, wo ich zu LFF wechseln knnte. Was bedeutet diese Anzeige?

Antwort: Das ist der Live Video Modus. Hier knnen sie die Livebilder der Kamera direkt auf einen Fernseher senden.

3. Frage: Als Nchstes erscheint o50 oder nach Auswahl o5F Der Unterschied wre welcher?

Antwort: Hier knnen sie smtliche Daten die im Display bertragen auch als Live Bild bertragen. Z.B. die Batterieanzeige etc.


Ich hatte die Antworten leider nicht der Gebrauchsanweisung entnehmen knnen und finde diese auch etwas sprlich gestaltet. Doch nun sind im Prinzip alle Fragen so weit geklrt und nun werde ich mal testen.

----------

